# Finishing others work



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Charge double with payment upfront.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Charge enough to cover the time it will take to megger everything, make corrections to any deficiencies, map out what has been installed, bring the work up to your standards,..... and for you to accept the liability for the entire job.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Find out who the other guy was, ask why he no finish. Could be the customer is a psycho. Dealt with that before, old boss took a job that three electricians had partially done. NIGHTMARE of a homeowner, job was way worse. 
Remember, there are two sides to every story. Usually not worth working for someone like that. What are they going to say about you when you're done?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't know if the HO is the dirt bag and not paying the contractor...

I would not take the job... too much chance of drama...:no:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

DOUBLE YOUR PRICE.

These are the worst jobs to get. In situations like this, 9 out of 10 times it is the homeowners fault (that's an observational statistic, not scientific).


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Quote for a complete rewire. Or you could roll the dice.....


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

This happened to me, sort of, several years ago. My builder got fired from a job that I had roughed in. HO hired a new builder, new builder brought his own subs. I literally begged the new builder to let me finish my own work and tried to convince him that we knew where certain circuits were "hidden" at to be cut in later. Just happened that the new builder was a EC before he started building, so he was sure he could figure out my work. Short part of story, I told him I would not be held responsible if not allowed to complete my own work. Turned out to be a real mess when it was found that device boxes were covered up by wooden wall covering, track light wiring that was tucked away in the attic to be installed in exposed beams could not be located, turned out to be a real mess. I can generally walk into a finished room and tell if we have missing devices, and locate them easily if they were covered up. Bottom line is, IMHO, we should never complete someone elses work. If they GC is having so many problems that they want to fire a EC in the middle of a job, we should use that as a sales opportunity but NEVER go in behind someone else!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Check with the town's clerk , see if there are recent liens against the property

~CS~


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

No Thanks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had 3 customers in the federal pen over the last 5-6 yrs

all their work is unfinished

and my co name's all over them all

i wonder if any future sparky will give a rodents rear end?

~CS~


----------



## cbjuray (Oct 12, 2008)

*Finshing others work*

Don't walk but RUN.
I took on 2 like this years ago when starting out.
Turned out the builder never paid the EC after the rough in as was agreed. 
Like a fool, I believed the story that the EC was in jail and unable to finish.
Did the trim out and found the builder had declared bankruptcy a month before. Needless to say I never was paid.
Don't believe their stories, I've been in business over 20 years and never heard anything good about taking over someone else's job. There is usually a good reason that a job was abandoned.


----------



## Cypress2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

LARGE DEPOSIT up front. T&M paid every 2 days until the rough-in portion and mysteries are solved.( Charge PLENTY) After the rough-in, you can give a flat rate to finish it at the trim if you feel comfortable. 

If there are money/payment problems you will know 5 seconds after you say "deposit" up front. As other have said, there is usually a "reason" there is a stink on that job. Sometimes, the EC really was a schmuck and screwed the pooch. Sometimes, it was the builder/owner who played money games.(Yeah, imagine that)

These can be well-paying jobs or it could be the best job you never did. Go into with both eyes open and BS meter on wide open. Get money up front or get back in the truck. If something feels hinkey......it is. Good luck.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate finishing other peoples work, charge extra for aggravation.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't touch that job with a .......


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

jw0445 said:


> Went to look at a job today for a customer I never worked for. Wanted a price to finish another electricians' rough in a house. Apparently they didn't have a contract and the homeowner thought he got charged to much for the rough. The work looks good but I'm not too sure I need the drama. Anyone care to share what they did?


I 
Would you list your location ? That might have been one of my jobs.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Old thread but still good advice that applies today.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, this is an old thread but some good stuff in here. I like this guys posts the best.



cbjuray said:


> *Finshing others work*
> 
> Don't walk but RUN.
> I took on 2 like this years ago when starting out.
> ...


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> I
> Would you list your location ? That might have been one of my jobs.


I think that job was in Christianna Pa.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you do it?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I did not do it. There was something about the guy I didn't like but I couldn't actually say what it was. Just a feeling.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Good man. I like your style.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

B4T said:


> You don't know if the HO is the dirt bag and not paying the contractor...
> 
> I would not take the job... too much chance of drama...🇳🇴


100% this^^^^


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I miss some of the guys that posted in this thread. The forum was really fun back then


----------

